# Can you cancel Sky TV within a number of days ?



## dave29 (11 Feb 2014)

I signed up to SKY last week they installed on Saturday just gone.

The package was mis-sold/represented in my eyes and I don't want the service anymore. 

I rang them a few hours after the install and asked them where my extra stations where.. they said I had to pay an xtra €15/month for them.. I was going mad.. I said there website was very mis leading etc. 

I emailed them to check and was told again they it was extra but since I was in 30 days I could cancel without early cancellation fee. I have this in an email. 

If the same email the person said the upgrade would cost £5.25/month. I replied saying that £5.25/month is about €6.35/month and I wouldn't mind paying that and not the €15/month. 

I then got a reply from someone else saying that that was the UK price and that the Irish price is €15/month. 

I replied saying please cancel my account. I know I might have to ring.. but I get the feeling that they will come back and say I can't cancel even tho an earlier email said I can. 

Do anyone have any idea what will happen ?

As I said I have it about 3 days at this stage.

Thanks.


----------



## Guns N Roses (11 Feb 2014)

There is a cooling off period so yes you can cancel. I believe the cooling off period is 30 days but I wouldn't wait. Phone them immediately and cancel if you still want to. They will remove all the equipment and cancel the subscription contract. I'm not sure if you will be charged for the installation?

If you want extra boxes, you could always buy some older second hand boxes (not the newer HD boxes as these won't work) and get a local satelite contractor to connect them. You won't receive all the channels but you will get a lot of the free ones.


----------



## emeralds (11 Feb 2014)

See here.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Leo (11 Feb 2014)

Did you sign up directly with Sky or one of the agents working in shopping centres and the like? I always thought the site was pretty clear on what channels were included in each of the packages, but sounds like you may have been viewing the UK site, and not the Irish one.


----------



## Guns N Roses (11 Feb 2014)

Leo said:


> I always thought the site was pretty clear on what channels were included in each of the packages, but sounds like you may have been viewing the UK site, and not the Irish one.


 
It appears that the original poster mistakenly belived that either additional boxes would be included in the standard price or that they would be receiving HD channels. In fact Multiroom is €15 extra per box and the HD pack is also €15 extra. In fairness to Sky I've always found the quality of their service very good and their Customer Service pretty decent to deal with.


----------



## Leo (11 Feb 2014)

Guns N Roses said:


> It appears that the original poster mistakenly belived that either additional boxes would be included in the standard price or that they would be receiving HD channels. In fact Multiroom is €15 extra per box and the HD pack is also €15 extra. In fairness to Sky I've always found the quality of their service very good and their Customer Service pretty decent to deal with.



I don't know, I think there's some confusion here. the OP didn't mention HD or multi-room. I'm guessing they thought the basic package carried more channels than it does, so they thought they were getting the '*Sky Entertainment* *Extra*' package when they really got the '*Sky Entertainment*'.  That would account for fewer channels and the £5.50 price discrepancy in the UK. The price for that in Ireland is €8 a month.

As you say though, €15 is the incremental price for both HD and multiroom services here. Multiroom is £11.25 in the UK, HD is £10.50, or £5 if you have the full Entertainment Extra+ package.


----------

